# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device)  روت جالكسي ميني Root Galaxy Mini S5570

## mohamed73

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*   *ROOT FOR GALAXY MINI  GT-S5570* *طريقة التركيب :* 
 طريقة التركيب سهله جدا  لكن يجب عليك الاخذ بعين الاعتبار ان :
 قم بقراءة الموضوع كامل قبل التركيب .
 الطريقة تفقد ضمات الهاتف .
 التركيب على مسؤوليتك الشخصية , الموقع لا يتحمل اي عطل يحدث بجهازك.
 الروت فقط للجهاز  *GALAXY MINI  GT-S5570 .*
 تاكد ان البطارية فوق النصف احتياطاً. 
 قم بتحميل الملف باسم UPDATE.ZIP  و ضع الملف بالذاكرة الخارجية للجهاز على الجذر .
 الان قم باغلاق الجهاز  بشكل تام  .
 قم بالدخول الى الريكفري مود عن طريق الضغط على زر الباور مع زر الهوم ضغطا مطولا بحوالي 5 ثواني :  بعد الدخول الى وضع الريكفري للتنقل بين الخيارات بازرار الصوت و الاختيار بالزر الهوم  قم باختيار الامر  Apply update from sd-card و من ثم قم باختيار الامر  Select zip from sd card وقم باخيار ملف الروت  update.zip بعد ذالك قم باختيار reboot system now  بعد ذالك ستجد برنامج السوبر يوزر اذا لم تجده قم بالدخول الى المتجر ونزله انتهى *روابط التنزيل :*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *المصدر :*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## wael4u

مشششششششششششششششششكور

----------


## wael4u

ششششششششششششششششكور

----------


## amineazar

comment rooter glaxy 3650

----------


## amineazar

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## amineazar

أتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## amineazar

شكر ا لكم مجددا

----------


## amineazar

اكتشاف مهم

----------


## max_11

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## سهير الطرف

مشكوووووووور

----------


## tbenmila

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ADELHD

كيفية فك الرمز السري 
 القلاكسي ميني

----------

